# Beware of Crazy Barn



## Trotting Tootsie (Apr 13, 2015)

where I board, I pay $450 a month, hay, grain, bedding included. My horse was thin, not eating the moldy cow hay the owner bought. she told me to go down to hay man, pick out hay. I did, he delivers 70 bales & she sticks me w/the bill. no credit for what Ive already paid for hay in board. 

other day the hay man stops in to collect $$. he says I should just pay difference in price. I agree....owner doesn't agree...it comes out she still owes hay man $900 for hay she got in December. Richie Rich, her boyfriend who owns the barn thinks I'm a problem because I don't agree w/the girlfriend who lies so much she cant remember whats true. 

yesterday, she gives me a 30 day vacate. no problem... ill leave... last night I get threatening texts from her, today the wind blew & she wants me out in 2 weeks, wind shifted, now I need to be out immediately.

what do I do? Im afraid to go see my horse, Richie rich picked up my small dog a coupe weeks ago & literally threw him 20ft. He plays shooting range next to the barn... not a few shots, multiple shots... these 2 are clearly unstable. 

Today she now decides to involve her new attorney, shes in a fight about a horse some girl did or didn't give her & she sold. 

what do I do if she hurts my horse? she claims shes a trainer but shows in amature classes & if places, its low in ribbons.

The 9 stall barn, 2-4 are hers. numerous x's theres not been grain for days... then she will not have hay for days.... bedding for days but claims how perfect & great she takes care of horses. Then Richie Rich will come in & start psycho rants about how much $$$ it costs him to run the place...

she claims to train this Arab for these people.... never takes it out of stall. 

what do you do w/crazy people & keep your horse safe?


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh god, vacate immediately and if you have to contact a police officer to accompany you, tell him the man shoots his gun off and you don't feel safe going there by yourself. Next best thing, bring a large guy friend/husband. Keep the threatening texts for further evidence with the police.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Take lots of pictures, keep a diary, take one or more people with you to the barn. Go as often as you can - 2, 3, 4 times a day... 

And get the blazes out of there! Good luck.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

O my! I've never had to board my horse but I think I'd be stopping by there a couple times a day to check on my horse until I could get out. This is not a good situation. Have you chosen a new barn yet? 

AND, I'd report Mr. Rich to the authorities about throwing my dog. That's abuse. Actually I probably would have kicked his a$$ when he did it, then reported him.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Well I'd be out of there before I hurt someone. Because honestly if he were to kick my dog and be psychotic I'd be buying the GF a backhoe and a tarp. 

I'd also be out there as much as possible. I know I was in a bad situation years back where there was a psycho BO (I use that term loosely as they knew NOTHING). They gave us a vacate notice after we saved a downed horse on the property BUT threatened to shoot us if we were on property, they wanted us to leave our horses and have a third party come pick them up. Me and my dad packed up and lived in their barn for three days (didn't let them anywhere near our animals) until we got a horse trailer and got our horses out. Most nerve wracking three days of my life as every night the BO would come out and fire off a round or two. 

I've learned the trick is don't be nice. Be mean enough to survive and get the hell outta dodge. Best to alert the police and have them come down with you. Godspeed lol it's not fun.


----------



## Trotting Tootsie (Apr 13, 2015)

This girl was given a rescue.... it coliced, couldn't get vet to come...most likely cause she owed them all $$$... so she took it out back, tied it to a tree & shot it 8 x's...

I know better...had horses all my life... place was new, very nice...Richie rich spent 1.2M building it....he tells me all the time... other boarders are clueless. they never take their horses out of stall.... just look at them.... go to congress or equine affair & some scammer sells them on something.... guess they keep the industry afloat.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Trotting Tootsie said:


> This girl was given a rescue.... it coliced, couldn't get vet to come...most likely cause she owed them all $$$... so she took it out back, tied it to a tree & shot it 8 x's...
> 
> I know better...had horses all my life... place was new, very nice...Richie rich spent 1.2M building it....he tells me all the time... other boarders are clueless. they never take their horses out of stall.... just look at them.... go to congress or equine affair & some scammer sells them on something.... guess they keep the industry afloat.


They _had_ to shoot it eight times? Or she wanted to? I've had to shoot a horse because it was too far gone to pay 400$ for the vet to come euthanize, but it took a single bullet. Either she's horrible at shooting point blank or she's actually screwed up. Both are completely insane, run as far as you can, bring a handgun ( or if it were me, a shotgun) when you go, for your own personal protection. Call someone to get that horse out of there asap.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Look up laws in your area or talk to the local law enforcement about the shooting. In most places that I know of, there's no recreational discharge of firearms within a certain distance of any inhabited structure (I think around here it's something like 100 yards). 

I also agree with having the police or sheriff go with you to the barn when you go to collect your horse. Keep records of everything that is transpiring, including saving or printing out any and all text messages received from the BO or the boyfriend. 

Find a new place for your horse ASAP. That part should be a no-brainer.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

First time she tried feeding my horse moldy cow hay, I would have left. Leave now, yesterday, get gone!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Trotting Tootsie said:


> where I board, I pay $450 a month, hay, grain, bedding included. My horse was thin, not eating the moldy cow hay the owner bought. she told me to go down to hay man, pick out hay. I did, he delivers 70 bales & she sticks me w/the bill. no credit for what Ive already paid for hay in board.
> 
> other day the hay man stops in to collect $$. he says I should just pay difference in price. I agree....owner doesn't agree...it comes out she still owes hay man $900 for hay she got in December. Richie Rich, her boyfriend who owns the barn thinks I'm a problem because I don't agree w/the girlfriend who lies so much she cant remember whats true.
> 
> ...


sounds like more to this story. You have several complaints but you choose not to leave until you get evicted.
You have been going and it was ok that your dog got kicked 20'.
Your standards are very low if what you say is true.
Good luck


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

churumbeque said:


> sounds like more to this story. You have several complaints but you choose not to leave until you get evicted.
> You have been going and it was ok that your dog got kicked 20'.
> Your standards are very low if what you say is true.
> Good luck


Is it possible OP has been looking for a place to go? It looks like this all happened within a few days. I've never boarded, but sounds like a rock and a hard place until they can find other lodgings?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If she pays monthly then she's entitled to remain out the days she's paid for. It sounds like the couple have gotten greedy and figure on booting the boarder out early and not refunding her money. If they cause her horse harm they will find their sorry butts in court with criminal charges. I would also suggest asking for a police officer to escort you when you remove your horse. In the meantime get all your gear out of there or it will disappear if it hasn't already.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

If you DO decide to stay out the entire month since you paid for it, then immediately take good pictures of your horse from all sides. Just in case "something" happens to the horse, you can prove it was fine as of this date.

I'd also remove all that nice hay you bought.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yup, as mentioned take pictures of everything, especially your horse and gear. If at all possible get the BF shooting on video, which is even better than pictures, most phones have a camera option nowadays.

I agree with Red, take the hay you bought, especially if you got a receipt for it.

At this point I wouldn't care about losing the money from a full months board. I'd rather have my horse in my backyard and get fined by the city/ county for keeping him there than stay somewhere like that for any longer than possible.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Get Out Now. Why take the chance your horse is going to be injured. I would let the other people know . 
I would report him shooting a weapon , there is probably a law against it.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Very few people are stupid enough to injure a horse because of a dispute. They'd be more inclined to try to conceal your belongings as they have some selling value.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

I think it's pretty simple.

We are talking about possible harm to your horse, but I worry more about harm to you (you should as well).
Immediately contact the police and ask for an escort. You needn't go into great detail or justification. Call and do it now.
Quit the posting and quit the drama.
Call now and go.
If you don't, then you're foolish.

Sorry to be harsh, but I sincerely wish you the best.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

Sorry for the word "foolish", I just want to stress how serious this situation may be.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Move your horse immediately. Contact surrounding barns, at the very least you should be able to find something temporary. Remove everything at the same time and don't give notice you're moving the horse. 

You could argue that she didn't fulfill her end of the contract, and ask for money back but I would probably just leave that.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

stevenson said:


> Get Out Now. Why take the chance your horse is going to be injured. I would let the other people know .
> I would report him shooting a weapon , there is probably a law against it.


I cant imagine someone wanting to remain the rest of the month. The OP has not responded and the whole post sounds unrealistic. So may not even be true.
I don't really take much stock in new members that their first post is dramatic.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

churumbeque said:


> I cant imagine someone wanting to remain the rest of the month. The OP has not responded and the whole post sounds unrealistic. So may not even be true.
> I don't really take much stock in new members that their first post is dramatic.


Or perhaps she's busy dealing with the situation instead of sitting online chatting with us.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't know, it could be true. I've been through similar stuff but not quite as drastic. I moved before it got that far. Finally found a place for my horses where they are well fed, happy, and their well being is as important to the barn owner as it is me. Not a fancy place but we're all happy. 

As as owners of horses, it is our responsibility to make sure our charges are well taken care of even if we are paying someone else to do it. If it's not happening, move them out of the situation.


----------



## Trotting Tootsie (Apr 13, 2015)

I got my horse out,,, crazy called police... Showed them the 30 day vacate & text from Richie rich thanking me for support crazy on FB. 
Crazy oaks in hilliard oh... Beware!


----------



## Trotting Tootsie (Apr 13, 2015)

Oh crazy called other trainers in area, they've known me over 50 yrs... They know she's crazy...
This is where you need to be if you know nothing about horses... So she can pretend she's a trainer & show in amature classes. 

Poor dumb thing only knows how to lie & cheat niece owners... 

I knew better, was there daily to work my horse & keep tabs on crazy oak. 

Went to grain elevator, she dumped them or did they dump her for non payment???

All the neighbors know she's crazy... They watched in horror as she shot that poor horse. Who does that???


----------

